# Do you want Mike James in Dallas



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully this gets a good discussion going

I say, No.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Maybe, Im undecided.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Too much $$, too many years. 

If it was a two year, option kinda thing, I'd be interested.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Free agent players cannot sign a new deal until July 11, but were allowed to start negotiating Saturday. James said interest in his services by other teams has been "surreal."
> 
> "I'm just tired of being treated like a cheap prostitute," James said when asked what kind of money he was looking for. "It's not about money. I just want a home."


 I think James comes out and flat-out proves us all wrong with some amazing play..
..
or he stinks it up and he becomes a worse version of Stackhouse, and fast. (That is, shooting way too much)

Here are my worries with Mike James.
- He is 31
- Contract year player..
.. Before last season, he had never averaged over; 12.5 ppg, 4.5 apg, 45% FG, 40% 3PT. I just worry he will revert back to his old-chucker ways and stop playing with so much intensity[size=-2]

In related news, we could field this lineup
Mike James/Adrian Griffin/Marquis Daniels/Josh Powell/DJ MBenga
 
[/size]


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

they should sign and trade JT for Mike James.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> they should sign and trade JT for Mike James.


You're tripping without a license.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> they should sign and trade JT for Mike James.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAhaha...wow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't mind getting him, any player who averages over 20 points over a season, has quality.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> they should sign and trade JT for Mike James.


Bwahahaha. Thats sarcasm at its best.

I do not want James in Dallas. No No No. We shouldn't even be pursuing him. He will just take shots away from our players and slow down the development of Harris and Ager.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

James always seemed to play well against Dallas. I don't see much of him other than when he's playing us. Having said that, he has always played well against us, in TOR and HOU, not sure I want him in a Mavs jersey though. Keep JET and develop our young players from within.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Most player who are good shooter or just plain good at scoring always do good against us. See: Kobe, Wade, Lebron and any other great scorer. 
Instead of James we need to be looking at a great defender. Imagine what we we would be like if we had Bruce Bowen instead of Griffin. Damn.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like James. He is another tought player that Avery loves, would come off the bench in Dallas and is a player that can get his stroke going really fast


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Undecided now that we have Ager, before that I would've said definitely...


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

croco said:


> I wouldn't mind getting him, any player who averages over 20 points over a season, has quality.


but he was on a weak team so of course he's gonna get the majority of the points


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No! We don't need him. He thinks he's better than he is, he shoots too much, and what are we gonna do with him as a 3rd PG? He's not gonna get the minutes his contract implies, and he's gonna whine. Bad fit.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> but he was on a weak team so of course he's gonna get the majority of the points


Why do people always say that? Sure it was a weak team, but their offense was real good. Bosh averaged 22 ppg, Peterson averaged 17, and Villanueva averaged 13.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Why do people always say that? Sure it was a weak team, but their offense was real good. Bosh averaged 22 ppg, Peterson averaged 17, and Villanueva averaged 13.


Plus he was the main shooting threat. Peterson can score from the perimeter, but obviously James is a bigger threat, because he controlled the ball more.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Plus he was the main shooting threat. Peterson can score from the perimeter, but obviously James is a bigger threat, because he controlled the ball more.


It speaks even more for him that he was able to shoot nearly 47 % as a guard on a team that didn't make the playoffs.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> No! We don't need him. He thinks he's better than he is, he shoots too much, and what are we gonna do with him as a 3rd PG? He's not gonna get the minutes his contract implies, and he's gonna whine. Bad fit.


cosigns.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

croco said:


> It speaks even more for him that he was able to shoot nearly 47 % as a guard on a team that didn't make the playoffs.



contract year.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

james was never a bad player. he played whatever role he was suppose to. he was never suppose to score a lot before toronto. hes not a cancer that just played well in his contract year.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I still fail to see how it's bad if he steps his game up in a contract year.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I still fail to see how it's bad if he steps his game up in a contract year.


people seem think he was coasting the rest of the time and that his laziness will be a bad thing in the locker room or whatever, but he wasnt lazy before this year and he is a good locker room influence. a combination of his situation and possibly being a contract year helped him, but he is a good player regardless.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

mff4l said:


> contract year.


 I can see a lot of points, or more likely a lot of shots in a contract year, but you don't magically learn how to shoot 47% just cause it's a contract year. He could always shoot. 

He was always a pretty good shooter, and I actually liked him when he was under the radar, but I don't know about him now that's he's got last season of his belt. He seems like he's gonna get cocky.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

we're gonna have to get rid of someone then he'll want mins.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I still fail to see how it's bad if he steps his game up in a contract year.


Eric Dampier!!!!


----------

